# Torsion bar adjustment



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

I just bolted these bad boys onto my '97










The t-bars needed to be cranked to eliminate a rub at the rear inside edge of the fender flares. There's only about 3/4" of thread left between the bolt head and threaded cross bar. Is there a rule of thumb as to how far those bolts can/should go? Would a set of re-indexed keys be a worthwhile investment?

Also, as she sits right now it's just about level. Any more lift in front will probably require something (blocks?) in the rear to avoid that California lean.

Comments and advice appreciated.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Carrying a plow & year of truck ....Could be bars are getting weak...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can crank the bars all the way, no problem.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you crank your bars all the way up you might need to get the truck alined.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

I would get it aligned so you don't prematurely wear out your new tires.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

If you put a plow on the front it will sag anyways. So you'll need to raise the truck to a substantial level even if the plow is on. Torsion bars might also be weak as someone already mentioned. You can install strut spacers and get new torsion bars with keys. Recommend a realignment for adjustment of torsion bars.

Very nice wheel and tire combo.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

highmark923;1296048 said:


> If you put a plow on the front it will sag anyways. So you'll need to raise the truck to a substantial level even if the plow is on. Torsion bars might also be weak as someone already mentioned. *You can install strut spacers *and get new torsion bars with keys. Recommend a realignment for adjustment of torsion bars.
> 
> Very nice wheel and tire combo.


Can you tell us more about the strut spacers?


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

2COR517;1295971 said:


> You can crank the bars all the way, no problem.


At what point do you need to start worrying about potential damage and/or stress on the other front end parts like CV joints, axles, shocks, ball joints, tie rods, etc?



basher;1295974 said:


> If you crank your bars all the way up you might need to get the truck alined.





vegaman04;1295990 said:


> I would get it aligned so you don't prematurely wear out your new tires.





highmark923;1296048 said:


> Recommend a realignment for adjustment of torsion bars.


I know all about needing the alignment. It needed one before the new tires and t-bar cranking.



> Very nice wheel and tire combo.


Thanks, I'm quite pleased with them so far.


----------



## highmark923 (Feb 3, 2011)

2COR517;1296105 said:


> Can you tell us more about the strut spacers?


This is what I had been looking at. It would appear torsion keys are the best thing for this year.

http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/73A5217A0A0.aspx


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

you will need to get it aligned or it will wear out your ball joints and tires because of how it affects the caster and camber. new keys are a waste of money, just crank them up. try to leave atleast a 1/4 in of thread, rule of thumb i learned from a gm tech


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you are happy with the height then you don't need new keys. As said you can crank them all the way. Unless you really cranked them up from where they were you should be fine. Don't put off the alignment too long.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Did any one mention to get it aligned ????


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

It will ride like CRAP if you turn them all the way up, Trust me, I had a 00 carry over 1 ton and tried. Turn them to about 3/4 of the way in and leave it. You should get timbrens if you think you will rub with the blade on. Maybe a 3/4 ton isn't so bad, but an actual lift kit would be the best way to go as it would keep your ALIGNMENT angles as close to o.e.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, make an appointment with the alignment shop.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone think I need an alignment?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yup !!!
Should get an alignment.....

But only if you want to....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

If you were driving a ford I would say forget the alignment, but since it is a chevy I would take care of it


----------

